# 662,962



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Picked up these two distant cousins at the train show today.. The 962 is ready to run, chrome is very nice, and the light works, as well as the couplers. The 662 needs some work. The light works, but there's no link couplers on it, the silhouettes need to be re-attached, the plastic dome is shot, and it needs a good polishing. Attention Don!!!!:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Yea, yea, yea...I see them. I just picked up 11 aluminum coaches and a couple more chrome plastic coaches within the last 2 weeks...I'm catching up. Some of mine are in decent shape while others need some extensive work. Obviously they need cleaning and polishing. Some need the silhouettes and paper reattached. A couple need new vista domes. I even have one that needs some pings banged out of the shell, if that is even possible? Many of them need new couplers. I have all the parts to do the work, just need the time. There's no shortage of winter projects at my house this year....maybe stop going to train shows each week? Nah!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Yea, yea, yea...I see them. I just picked up 11 aluminum coaches and a couple more chrome plastic coaches within the last 2 weeks...I'm catching up. Some of mine are in decent shape while others need some extensive work. Obviously they need cleaning and polishing. Some need the silhouettes and paper reattached. A couple need new vista domes. I even have one that needs some pings banged out of the shell, if that is even possible? Many of them need new couplers. I have all the parts to do the work, just need the time. There's no shortage of winter projects at my house this year....maybe stop going to train shows each week? Nah!


11 coaches????????????????? Man, you're waaaaaaaaaaay past me!!! I just put my order in with Doug.. Oh, and by the way, he has no more plastic domes, I got the last one he'll ever have!!!!!!!!... Just kidding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I ordered a new dome, new window inserts, 662 name plates, and some other tidbits. I have the shell of and will probably start polishing tomorrow, if I feel like. I just bought a new scope I have to mount on my Marlin 39-A Golden Trigger. Big car show this weekend......Man, I'm swamped with neat things to do!!.. I'll be heading down to the Binghamton area next week to deliver the 2 engines I restored.. Even wifey is going to tag along!!


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice find! I'm curious, what do you guys polish them with?


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Yea, but I'm short on 661's -- no surprise. So I keep looking for those. I have a huge parts order for all kinds of stuff that I'll get from Doug when I go to York next month.

Must be nice to be retired and do neat stuff like that on a whim....someday, soon I hope.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

sjm9911 said:


> Nice find! I'm curious, what do you guys polish them with?


I use a product called "No. 7 Chrome and Metal Polish". It's in a white plastic bottle available at any auto parts store. Actually, any good metal polish should work, such as Meguires,etc. Maybe even "Brasso"?? I hand polish the bodies after taking them apart. A buffing wheel probably would be better.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Don't you use some very fine sandpaper to remove the scratches first, then polish over the surface?


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Just wanted to see if there was anything else you guys used that I haven't tried yet I never used sand paper on my Lionel stuff, but I suppose you could. I used tooth paste with a soft brush to remove the grime. I was cleaning the domes and said why not the scratches might come out with a scotch brute, but my cars don't have any smooth surfaces. Thanks.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

When I say "fine" sandpaper, I'm talking like 1000 or 2000 grit. That should work well to remove any bad scratches, smoothing out other blemishes. Then buffing after should take care of any leftovers.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Polishing these cars should be approached like any body on a auto. Keep using finer and finer paper to remove the scratches left by the previous paper. I use 2000 grit wet/dry paper or even finer to get at the scratches. But I'm getting lazy in my old age. I do the finest paper first, and then on to polish. I'm getting arthritis pretty bad in my thumbs, and I can't really grasp things anymore. It's a chore!!!


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Know what that's like...same problem here...old age just sucks.


----------

